# R.O.H.M Labs



## small guy (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anyone used their products (anavar) lately?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

good question as I have a tub of these to use..just checking dude you have the 100 tab one with the tabs a blue/green speckle and a large R inscribed into them.... appreciate if anyone has used and can comment


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

A lot of guys on here use ROHM labs. Not heard of any complaints. Its as it say's on the bottle and does the job nicely IMO.

If your stuff is genuine then it'll be fine. I've not heard of any fakes but if you want to be sure, post a picture up of the gear.

J


----------



## small guy (Jun 18, 2008)

I dont have them yet but have found a site that I think is 98% liget. All the threads that I found on ROHM Labs where old, so did;nt know if omething happend to the lab!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm not convinced that ROHM stuff can be bought from a website mate, but I guess it's possible, think you need to do a source check before you part with any of your cash.

And yes ROHM is a good lab.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

rohm are spot on mate. Didn't think they could be bought on Internet shops, however not sure on that


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

top quality tack mate. from what i hear the raw materials are from europe...as opposed to china with a lot of other products.

like i say,from what i hear.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

pea head said:


> top quality tack mate. from what i hear the raw materials are from europe...as opposed to china with a lot of other products.
> 
> like i say,from what i hear.


Agree with above ROHM are an excellent UGL.

I thought the raw materials came from Lapland, Dear santa can I have 1000 anavar Tabs for christmass please.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Robsta said:


> rohm are spot on mate. Didn't think they could be bought on Internet shops, however not sure on that


Just one or two internet shops carry it, I think it's someway connected to EFP stuff.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Harry said:


> I'm not convinced that ROHM stuff can be bought from a website mate, but I guess it's possible, think you need to do a source check before you part with any of your cash.
> 
> And yes ROHM is a good lab.


There is one website, that I know of, that you can get ROHM from. And they are legit.

ROHM Test is always crystal clear. Proper quality.

They are quite pricey, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Edited.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Can only speak for myself but i got 500 D-bols and tbh they are very real. Want to try the tri asap lol....


----------



## Karlos8 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have and my mates have used quite a few ROHM products. I's using some Cyp after my Testex ran out and Stanazolol at the moment actually. No complaints.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

You cant ask for sources mate,its against the rules....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

